# Where can i find free cd & dvd with home delivery, totally free?



## gnanam (Nov 8, 2008)

*
*


----------



## red_devil (Nov 8, 2008)

??? 
you want a free CD and a free DVD to be delivered free to your doorstep ??

what kind of content are you looking for in your free CD/DVD ??

AKAIK, only ubuntu CD is delivered completely free of cost { == no charges for CD and no shipping charges }


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 8, 2008)

What do you mean? CD for what? You can get only a few like that for ubuntu, opensolaris.

Reported.


----------



## jazzneverfail (Oct 24, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ???
> you want a free CD and a free DVD to be delivered free to your doorstep ??
> 
> what kind of content are you looking for in your free CD/DVD ??
> ...



plz send the cd the following address:
                                                R.Rajaram
                                                 eduthavainatham post,
                                                 kallakurichi tk, 
                                                 villupuram dist
                                                  tamilnadu
                                                  south india
                                                            pin:606207


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 24, 2009)

jazzneverfail said:


> plz send the cd the following address:
> R.Rajaram
> eduthavainatham post,
> kallakurichi tk,
> ...



LOL.....ROFL...

Post of the Year.
Yes he surpassed Anorion's by miles or light-years 

*MODS: Plz don't delete this thread.*

On 2nd thought I demand a *TDF Hall of Fame* to store such threads


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow... I'm dazed. But new members cant create threads upto 10 posts, so cant really blame the guy for bumping.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 25, 2009)

Printscreened


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 25, 2009)

Not only bumping, look he has given his full address thinking red_devil is going to send him Ubuntu CD.

This is extreme.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 25, 2009)

I have had a good laugh like this in days . .lol . .seriously 

Now, even if thread is deleted I have the evidence


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

red_devil will send him some nice distros (XXXubuntu will do just fine IMO, oops, My did I add a couple of extra X's?). 

Anyway, why don't you two naabs join us @ our IRC Channel? I mean you rhitwick and you crabby! I sent you PM Invites! Should I send you a distro CD as well now?


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm ON teh irc now


----------



## Aspire (Oct 25, 2009)

Mosearbaer offers free home delivery......................


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Mosearbaer offers free home delivery......................


For linux distros??? 

Its a one year old thread, why would OP still come looking for the answer?


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 25, 2009)

now this is lol worthy


----------



## raksrules (Oct 25, 2009)

Epic Phail 

Btw i remember many years back there was a website named mp3.com which used to send free mp3 CD consisting of 100 mp3 songs of their own in house artists i think.


----------



## Indyan (Oct 25, 2009)

Fun time is over! Go back to work now.

@jazzneverfail : Don't bump up year old threads. You can get your Ubuntu CD from *shipit.ubuntu.com/


----------

